# Dx for SMOLDERING/ASYMPTOMATIC MULTIPLE MYELOMA



## Tonyj (Dec 5, 2012)

Can anyone guide me to a code for Smoldering multiple myeloma (SMM)? I was looking toward 273.8 being that it is a form of plasma cell dyscrasia. Or, 203.00 multiple myeloma.


----------



## cpc2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

it is my understanding that smoldering MM can sometimes be MGUS (monogammopathy of unknown significance 273.1 before it becomes MM 203.00) However this depends on kappa light chain/electrophoresis and other lab work. The only other code I know is then 203.00.


----------



## Tonyj (Jan 31, 2013)

cpc1026 said:


> it is my understanding that smoldering MM can sometimes be MGUS (monogammopathy of unknown significance 273.1 before it becomes MM 203.00) However this depends on kappa light chain/electrophoresis and other lab work. The only other code I know is then 203.00.



Thanks for responding.


----------

